# Fundamentals of Membranes for Water Treatment



## احمد محمد هشام (21 أكتوبر 2010)

http://texaswater.tamu.edu/readings/desal/Membranetechnology.pdf

ونظرة أخري للنانو تكنولوجي 

http://www.p2pays.org/ref/15/14610.pdf


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور أخي العزيز وننتظر الجديد ......


----------



## mmn (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على النشاطات المتميزة


----------



## khalid elnaji (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي


----------

